# Long coat or curly coat?



## HeyJude

I have a question? I'm confused about coat. Harley has a long coat (I think), but it is also curly. Has anyone seen this before, is it normal?
Here are photos of all his beautiful curls, they remind me of a kids cow-lick.

The top of his shoulder has what almost looks like a part in his hair.









The curls go all the way down his back...









Down to the end of his tail, even the tip has a curl of hair on it. And the texture is different since he has been shedding, does it change? I think I need to buy a book! LOL


----------



## robinhuerta

Some long stock coats will have a wavy type of coat....especially during their change of coat.


----------



## HeyJude

robinhuerta said:


> Some long stock coats will have a wavy type of coat....especially during their change of coat.


Thank you. It is so unusual looking I wondered if any others had it.


----------



## Holmeshx2

looks ALOT like Jinx when she was getting her adult hair it starts on the top of the back and starts coming in on the sides last. Your boy is about the age Jinx was when it was changing over looks like a long coat to me.


----------



## vomlittlehaus

From those pictures he looks like the all black two year old I have here right now. Long stock coat.


----------



## Cassidy's Mom

My coaties had the same thing, and at right around the same age. The adult coat came in longer, shinier, and a bit wavy - starting in a stripe down the back, just like in your pictures.


----------



## Tihannah

Kaiya had the same coat at 6mos... I kinda miss it!


----------



## Rerun

It's normal, just his adult coat coming in


----------



## Stosh

Stosh is doing the same thing- love the long coats


----------



## HeyJude

Tihannah said:


> Kaiya had the same coat at 6mos... I kinda miss it!


Oh my goodness! She looks just like Harley (or he looks like her)!


----------



## krystyne73

HeyJude said:


> I have a question? I'm confused about coat. Harley has a long coat (I think), but it is also curly. Has anyone seen this before, is it normal?
> Here are photos of all his beautiful curls, they remind me of a kids cow-lick.
> 
> The top of his shoulder has what almost looks like a part in his hair.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The curls go all the way down his back...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Down to the end of his tail, even the tip has a curl of hair on it. And the texture is different since he has been shedding, does it change? I think I need to buy a book! LOL


Sasha's hair was like that when she was younger now her butt is like an afro hahaha I put this bio-silk cream for dogs on it to tame it down.


----------



## prophecy

My Pip has curly hairs on the top of her back,she's long stock coat.


----------



## suzzyq01

Sonar's fur looked the same. Its shorter now and the wave is just about gone. It's gotten incredibly shorter since these photos as he is blowing his winter coat. I'll have to take updates after bushing. I love his coat though! It makes him look much bigger than he actually is. 

I called it the jerry curl haha


----------



## HimaD

*Two Wavy-coat pups *

I have 7 Lion GSD pups. Two of them are wavy-coated.   Two pictures of their mummy and daddy included


----------



## hattifattener

HeyJude said:


> Thank you. It is so unusual looking I wondered if any others had it.


i think,we had.
that's Odi 6 months old.


----------

